# gauge id - dash panel - Ford 1500



## cherrick (Oct 16, 2016)

My Ford 1500 has 3 gauges (idiot lights) in a panel on the dash.

What is the middle gauge?

I believe the left gauge/light is the BATT and the right gauge/light is the charging system.

Can you tell me what gauge/light is the middle one please?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy cherrick, welcome to the forum.

The middle warning light, with a big arrow pointing downward, is a plugged air filter indicator. The sensor is actuated by vacuum pressure in the air intake system. As the air filter becomes plugged, vacuum pressure increases. At some point, sensor is actuated.


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

Cherrick,

According to my service manual on the 1500, the lights are:

Charging system
Engine temp
Oil pressure

It does not however show which light is which position. 

HTH,
Mark


----------



## cherrick (Oct 16, 2016)

*Engine H2O temp*



sixbales said:


> Howdy cherrick, welcome to the forum.
> 
> The middle warning light, with a big arrow pointing downward, is a plugged air filter indicator. The sensor is actuated by vacuum pressure in the air intake system. As the air filter becomes plugged, vacuum pressure increases. At some point, sensor is actuated.


thanks for the welcome. Apparently the middle light is engine temperature. 

I popped the hood. I've been out shredding and the radiator is coated with weeds and dust.


----------



## cherrick (Oct 16, 2016)

TraderMark said:


> Cherrick,
> 
> According to my service manual on the 1500, the lights are:
> 
> ...


BATT is on the left. Charging System is on the right. Engine Temp is in the middle.

The BATT light has the battery icon. The charging system lights with the key on before starting and goes out once started. 

The engine temp light goes on when you don't blow out the radiator after several days of shredding :-(


----------



## cherrick (Oct 16, 2016)

Here is a photo of the gauge/lights on the dash of my Ford 1500 2WD tractor


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

Cherrick,
The indicator with the battery icon is the charging system indicator.
The one on the right is the engine oil pressure.

Mark


----------



## cherrick (Oct 16, 2016)

TraderMark said:


> Cherrick,
> The indicator with the battery icon is the charging system indicator.
> The one on the right is the engine oil pressure.
> 
> Mark


Excellent! That makes complete sense. Many thanks!


----------

